
Show HN: On Device AI to help get into “the zone” - txzenwozb
https://zen.veda.ai/?hn=1
======
txzenwozb
Hello HN, Lot of students are learning remotely(& alone), as we know it's hard
to stay focused. AI that takes a picture periodically, analyse if they are
looking away or at their phone and gently nudge to continue learning.

Everything happens on device and nothing is sent anywhere

Please try it and share your feedback/suggestions

